# One Rip sides and doseage



## El Toro rugby (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys taken delivery of my 10ml vile of one rip today to take along side my Winny 10mg x4 a day plus 2x T5s two days on one day off now had differing advice on dose of onerip to stick the guy i had it of when i told him i was gona stick 1ml eod told me no do 1ml every 5 days i can prob take 1ml eod so what do you think anyone done this or the 5 day dose also what if any sides can i expect as the guys i know that have used it have only said some of them got a lil cough any advice would be massively helpfull thanks:confused1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely EOD.

Sides differ from person to person.

I loved using 1Rip but after a few weeks the pinning got too much


----------



## El Toro rugby (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi mate how offten did you inject ive heard it has to be frequent as it is only short acting so needs to be injected more often where as i have also been told 1ml every 5 days aswell as other people saying 1ml eod also never heard anything negative on sides only a couple of people saying they had a lil cough


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Is that the lixus "one rip"? I used it for 6 weeks with anavar, and got good results but still felt it was underdosed.

a 10ml vial will last you for 20 days @ 1ml, every other day. I do short (6 week) cycles, up to four a year. Two vials works out at 40 days, and I begin PCT on day 43. Rip blends are a good, cheap way of getting compounds without too many injections. I ended up staying the same weight on the scales, but with more muscle, so they are good for bulking too.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, you'll have to pin EOD


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking at for next cycle. Thinking 6 week cycle. What are the thoughts on running Test Prop after to take it to 10-12 weeks?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a long time to pin EOD, but it would work, all a third of 1Rip is is T Prop.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah true, by the end of it I'll be walking like Danial Day-Lewis in My Left Foot!!!!! :blink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

EOD always.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Yeah true, by the end of it I'll be walking like Danial Day-Lewis in My Left Foot!!!!! :blink:


Why not use Test E as a base, and jab that twice a week max, and use the OneRip when you see fit?


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

So start with a Test E base and bring in the 1rip towards the end of a cycle? Run Test E for 6 and then 1 rip final 6?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

or go with Rohm it has test E rather than prop


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> or go with Rohm it has test E rather than prop


go with which ever is cheaper. Both the same anyways.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> or go with Rohm it has test E rather than prop


thats not test e, thats test ace, another very short-acting ester like prop


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah. Those two are the same thing.

If you're wanting a 12 week course I'd definitely do 6 weeks test e then then 6 weeks OneRip.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

good point , for some reason i thought it had ent in it lol i should read the labels.. a pointless post from me.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers Dux. Would i get the results from 6 weeks of Test E and then switching to a lower doage of Test P? being that test E is long ester so wouldnt get much payback for 6 weeks? Maybe better running Test E for 10 weeks then 6 weeks of 1rip?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Cheers Dux. Would i get the results from 6 weeks of Test E and then switching to a lower doage of Test P? being that test E is long ester so wouldnt get much payback for 6 weeks? Maybe better running Test E for 10 weeks then 6 weeks of 1rip?


why 6 weeks of test-e, why not just start on 1-rip now?


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

I have just started my latest course of one rip and i love the stuff, first course was ROHM now this course is pro chem... You will get really good results from one rip and defo EOD it only has a 3 day life span on it so if you do every 5 days it will be like trying to load up on it every time as your body will have done two days dry. Side Effects- Your body temp will be through the roof and you will be sweating walking up the stairs as it increases body temp to shed weight, which kick starts metabolism, also the pip is horrific! im talking you will be struggling to sit down. I had to ease myself into a chair every time i sat down, Seemed to clear up after first 3 weeks though. and its just about manageable, alot of people i know had to actually come off it all together for this reason. But apart from that yea you will get great results, personally wouldnt bother with the winny as it drys your joints right out, I would stack it with Anavar, But these days probably winny anyway to be fair.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had biochem or prochem cant think and ROHM 1 rip and found the ROHM to be alot better

EOD is ideal

my experience was a jab on monday you were raring to go on the wednesday

as for sides just mad dreams and a bit of the sweats :sleeping:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> why 6 weeks of test-e, why not just start on 1-rip now?


Because he initially wanted to run 6 weeks 1Rip plus 6 weeks test p.

I suggested e to cut down on the pinning.

I suppose he could start the onerip first then use the test e.


----------



## El Toro rugby (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys Thanks for the advice really helpfull thanks for heads up on the sides and gona jab eod as you guys say ive got the prochem and feel i got it at a good price even tho i dont know the going rate lol will prob use for 40 days so will have to get another vile or is it worth doing 60 days??


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My last cycle was a rip blend for 6 weeks (lixus) with 100mg anavar a day. Two 10ml vials are perfect for 40 days of 1ml eod shots, then I sgtarted PCT on day 43.

If you are planning a 12 week course, a few UGLs make long-ester versions of rip blends. They usually have a higher dose of test, tren and mast, because you can get more of long esters to stay in the oil without precipitating. You only need to inject twice a week, but it will take 3 weeks to kick in, and 3 to wear off.

Personally, I prefer 6 week cycles with short esters. You get 42 full-on anabolic days (with an oral + injectible), and you're only shut down for about 50 days. Rip blends are great for 6 weekers, because they are good for bulking or cutting, and you get 3 compounds on the cheap, with a minimum of injections.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

BigAd said:


> I have just started my latest course of one rip and i love the stuff, first course was ROHM now this course is pro chem... You will get really good results from one rip and defo EOD it only has a 3 day life span on it so if you do every 5 days it will be like trying to load up on it every time as your body will have done two days dry. Side Effects- Your body temp will be through the roof and you will be sweating walking up the stairs as it increases body temp to shed weight, which kick starts metabolism, also the pip is horrific! im talking you will be struggling to sit down. I had to ease myself into a chair every time i sat down, Seemed to clear up after first 3 weeks though. and its just about manageable, alot of people i know had to actually come off it all together for this reason. But apart from that yea you will get great results, personally wouldnt bother with the winny as it drys your joints right out, I would stack it with Anavar, But these days probably winny anyway to be fair.


again an example of the var -winny sheitee being spread without a shed of evidence


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As dux said, was looking for a longer cycle. Adding mass but then also cutting at the end. Have done this before with test and Var and it worked great but find Var a little harsh on the hair line.

Will just run a 6 weeker of 1rip and stack it with Tbol. Think that would give me a decent cutting cycle while also adding clean size.

Cheers.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Rohms TTM twice a week for long cycles

any one rip/ripper blend EOD for short cycles.

Either way you'll be putting the same amount in a week


----------



## Dougs78 (Aug 7, 2016)

I must admit I took my first shot of one rip yesterday and today the injection site is agony.. Is this the norm for this stuff??


----------

